# czcionka TrueType w osd_cat

## kneczaj

Da się jakoś zmusić programik osd_cat, aby wyświetlał tekst za pomocą czcionki truetype np. Dejavu Sans lub Arial??Last edited by kneczaj on Wed Jul 11, 2007 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manwe_

Da.

np. osd_cat -f -*-arial-*-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2

----------

## kneczaj

To co podałeś nie działa, ja do wygenerowania nazwy czcionki używam programu switch, który służy do zmiany theme'u aplikacji gtk1, jest tam takie okienko do zmiany czcionki i ono generuje nazwę taką jak życzy sobie xosd, ale tam są tylko czcionki bitmapowe.

----------

## BeteNoire

A jeśli użyjesz xfontsel?

----------

## kneczaj

Właśnie przed chwilą tym też próbowałem, ale nie ma tam czcionek true-type, a więc chyba nie da się ustawić takiej czcionki.

----------

## BeteNoire

Da się, da...

----------

## kneczaj

U mnie nie ma takiej czcionki w xfontsel mimo że arial (w wersji TrueType) zainstalowany i jest dostępny chociażby w openoffice, kde, firefoksie, operze :].

A więc czcionek truetype nie da się ustawić, ale bardzo możliwe, że da się je jakoś przekonwertować na bitmapowe, które jak widać można ustawić bez problemu w osd_cat.

Ty najprawdopodobniej masz zainstalowanego ariala w wersji bitmapowej.

----------

## sherszen

Xfontsel nie widzi fontów, dopóki nie dodasz ich do konfiguracji xorga.

----------

## kneczaj

No więc dodałem odpowiedni wpis w /etc/X11/xorg.conf i mam czcionki arial i dejavu w xfontsel, ale to chyba nie do końca są czcionki truetype, bo np. chcę ariala o rozmiarze 18 i takiego nie mogę wybrać w xfontsel (dostępny tylko 12), a jak wiadomo arial w postaci truetype występuje w rozmiarze 18.

----------

